# It was a brisket kind of day!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Did this for pheasant opener while we were out looking for birds and would stop by home a few times to check on temps and tend to the brisket.

9 1/2 pound packer brisket was seasoned with Tatonka Dust and turbinado sugar, and was smoked with cherry chunks and lump charcoal at 250º. Total cook time was 7 hours with a couple hour rest time before slicing.


-----

The point of the brisket was cubed up for burnt ends which were seasoned with more Tatonka Dust seasoning, brown sugar and a little Blues Hog barbeque sauce.


-----

Brisket flat coming out of the foil.


-----

Slicing the brisket flat.


-----

Sliced brisket, burnt ends and a potato/veggie mixture for a side.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job again Mossy..............


----------

